

Earthquake Strikes Silicon Valley! (5.6 magnitude) - ed
http://quake.usgs.gov/recenteqs/Maps/122-37.html

======
ed
Here's what went through my head, in order:

1) Update twitter ("earthquake!")

2) Make post to News.YC

3) Stand in door frame

~~~
jsjenkins168
I like your priorities :-)

Seriously though, I hope no one was hurt.

